# Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering Exam



## phillyphan (Aug 17, 2010)

It seems that a lot of problems from this book are much more involved than what would be on the exam. Is this a safe assumption to make? If so, what other books would you recommend where I can look at questions that I'm more likely to see on the PE?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Aug 18, 2010)

The problems may be more involved but will help in the long run since it will move your study deeper. The exam can pop any combination of questions and situations, working our more complicated problems and understanding the methods will help. The NCEES practice exams are you best source for typical questions.


----------

